# Here we go again!



## Chaotic6

I am 29 and currently have 5 kids in my home. I am pregnantwith baby #6. Side note: My 2 oldest are actually my step kids that my fiancee and I have custody of. I had my 1st DS in 2015 and 11 months later I had my second a DD in 2016. 1 month after her delivery DCS called and dropped my step kids off because their mom tried to flee an open case. In 2018 we were granted full custody of the kids. In 2019 I had my 3rd another DD. She spent time in NICU after a difficult pregnancy. Here I am again and finding myself scared and excited. Scared because this will be my 4th csection and excited because well.... It's my last. A lot of negativity is swiing though as people question my mental stability due to suffering from PPD every babyand with my last PTSD. I suffer from bipolar and BPD along with chronic depression as it is. However this time my OB and I are planning ahead. I am currently hoping to plan either a tubal or a hysterectomy as I don't want to push my body any further. 

Any mamas in the same boat? This one will be delivered in April as early as the 10th if I suffer from ICP again. If not then 2 weeks later on April 24th. I will not per my OB go over 39 weeks.


----------



## kittiecat

Am not in the same boat but wanted to say welcome and congratulations! 

I had ICP in my previous pregnancy too and had to be induced at 38 weeks cause of it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump. Congratulations :)


----------



## Chaotic6

Thanks! I was apart of the group about 7 years ago with my ex husband when we had been TTC.


----------

